
FCC commissioner: U.S. tradition of free expression slipping away - randomname2
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fcc-commissioner-u.s.-tradition-of-free-expression-slipping-away/article/2583354
======
orionblastar
Our freedoms and rights seem to end were the people who get offended and have
hurt feelings begin.

Have an opinion that is not in the majority and you might get censored?

Free expression and free speech means you can have your opinions even if the
majority does not agree with you. Without it there can be no honest debates
that lead to learning.

The majority is not always right. Like when the majority supported slavery or
killing Native-Americans. Things have changed since then, but censoring the
minority opinions is just censorchip and has no place in a free society.

~~~
bobby_9x
This 1000 times. We are also doing our college students a disservice by
creating 'safe spaces'.

This is just a continuation of the mentality that 'everyone should get a
trophy' that started in the early 90s.

I still remember when I was in school (which is when all of this started) and
we would be required to end kickball games early, so we could 'tie'.

If you can't handle being offended, you won't ever learn how to overcome it.

